
Ask HN: Any way to filter new comments on submissions? - aquajet
Hello! Is there a way to sort comments in a reverse chronological order (even sub comments)? I see interesting discussions, but it&#x27;s hard to come back 3 hours later and scan the comments for new comments.
======
jborichevskiy
I've wondered the same thing. Reddit's premium membership unlocks a "highlight
comments since your last visit" mode which is great for re-visiting a thread
as well. Though I'd be happy with plain chronological sorting as you mention.

------
jimmyvalmer
Gnus has a plugin to do this. I suspect Gnus is a bridge too far for most,
however.

------
krapp
Find a browser plugin to do it.

